# peanut butter prices



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I just heard on the radio that peanut butter and peanut prices are expected to go from 650 dollars a ton to 1100 dollars a ton. They expect peanut butter prices to go up 60 percent


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Turtle. I meant to post this the other day and forgot about it.

We went to the store on Sunday and I just about fell over. The double packs of Jif that we've been stocking up on went from $8.65 to... $11.68.  Thankfully we have 11-12 of these on the shelf so we'll ride out this storm.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

is there a shortage of peanuts? I might have to buy more bags of regular nuts and grind my own. I stocked up on peanut butter at a good price a ways back and now down to a couple jars. hmmm


----------



## caveman (Sep 27, 2011)

I make one week, one person buckets for my kids and buy the smaller size jars. Bought two of them last [email protected] 1.98ea and that was on sale. It seems like all the news about food is bad, and not getting better. After this winter, im going all out old mcdonald, with an oink oink here and an oink oink there! Lol. 
I wonder just how many other crops were drought affected. It has to be alot. This does not bode well for us my friends......


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey, I guess all of those folks who are working for peanuts will be doing alright now.

On a serious note, peanuts and peanut butter is just the next item in the pantry to skyrocket. Time to add another case to the "commissary".


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm glad that we stocked up on some peanut butter although neither of us eat it but our grown kids and our GKs like the stuff


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> Thanks Turtle. I meant to post this the other day and forgot about it.
> 
> We went to the store on Sunday and I just about fell over. The double packs of Jif that we've been stocking up on went from $8.65 to... $11.68.  Thankfully we have 11-12 of these on the shelf so we'll ride out this storm.


I have a back up, but I eat a lot too, this will affect me eventually.


----------



## mikesolid (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks alot for the heads up. I personally hate peanut butter (yet I'll eat octopus ice cream and weird stuff like that). But I buy peanut butter for it's shelf life and nutritional value. After all when SHTF all the picky people will be dead.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Austin said:


> I have a back up, but I eat a lot too, this will affect me eventually.


Ours will last 18-24 months. The peanut crisis should be over before then.


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

I picked up eight jars last week and I'll probably get at least that much at the first of the month. We don't eat a lot of it, but as it was pointed out, it is a good food source if the SHTF.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I may have posted this elsewhere but did feel the need to share--dh was in a rural little community and the farmers were talking about what price they received on corn and soy(beans); doubled the usual prices ...my take is that the price of anything with corn, soy, all feeds, etc will affect our food prices.. in other words, WE AIN'T SEEN NOTHING YET!!

Add to those crops, cotton, wheat, and beans, we're in for a real nasty winter.

God bless all who are diligent and are preparing.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I bought 2 plastic 1 gallon buckets of PB at the Mennonite Store for $8 each on Monday, maybe I should go buy more? :dunno:

not to hijack the thread but I just GOT PAID to take Progresso Soup off the shelf :2thumb: I normally don't buy it because it's pretty pricey normally


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> I bought 2 plastic 1 gallon buckets of PB at the Mennonite Store for $8 each on Monday, maybe I should go buy more? :dunno:
> 
> not to hijack the thread but I just GOT PAID to take Progresso Soup off the shelf :2thumb: I normally don't buy it because it's pretty pricey normally


Yeah, even at DG I don't buy progresso--off topic, but DG and SaveaLot had the 26 oz chicken noodle and tomato for $1(generic Kaskey brand)---I thought since the 10oz was 70 cents, the $1 was great for 26 oz.

I know, we just hijacked the thread.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

And here I let my peanut butter stocking slack off! 

I'd better go pick some up before the prices go higher...and buy the attachment for my grinder so I can make my own...and plant peanuts next year...:surrender:


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

mikesolid said:


> After all when SHTF all the picky people will be dead.


I laughed when I read this, great line Mike.

I see this a lot at work. One brand of bottled water is better than another; can't drink this one because it tastes funny; I don't eat anything from a jar, only fresh for me&#8230;

I needed a drink of water the other day and pulled it from the tap at work. Boy did I get harassed by the folks there! "How can you drink that, it tastes horrible." And how would you know if you only drink bottled water then? All I have at home is well water, it tastes like water to me. I'm not paying $1.00 for a sip of water from a vending machine.

I also get ridiculed, well not really but it does get mentioned, that I eat the same thing every day for lunch. I also eat it for dinner I tell them, boy that sets them off. I make a big batch of something over the weekend and dish it out for the following week. I hear from them that most people cannot eat leftovers because they are old and stale tasting. Sorry, but I cannot afford to spend $10 or $15 each meal when I can spend around $20 for enough of something to sustain me for a week.

Imagine these folks when something happens and there are only a few jars of PB in the cupboard? I can eat most anything, and have at one time or another. I'm not a huge fan of PB but boy could I get to love it!


----------



## beanpicker (May 25, 2011)

I hardly ever use PB , but I have a couple jars put back, Has any one ever looked up the shelf life? Yea, I know , why not look it up my self,but Im on dial up an don't have the patience for some things.. I was thinking of getting some more for some people do love the stuff, an heck I just may have to feed someone besides me, myself an I an my better half.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

The date stamped on the lid is usually about 2 years out but I've read of folks that have 5 year old PB that tastes fine. I would think keeping it in a cool environment would be critical because of the high fat/oil content. We keep it in the cellar which stay's between 60°- 65° year round.


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

Woody said:


> I laughed when I read this, great line Mike.
> 
> I see this a lot at work. One brand of bottled water is better than another; can't drink this one because it tastes funny; I don't eat anything from a jar, only fresh for me&#8230;
> 
> ...


When I was a kid my mom would make a pot of beans or spaghetti, whatever, and we ate it for lunch and dinner until it was gone. It did not matter if it took a week to finish it off, that was what we had for a meal. She very rarely made a meal that had meat, potatoes, a vegetable, dessert, etc. The only other thing that was put on the table was bread, salt/pepper, and of course, Tabasco.

I also know people who won't eat leftovers, I never got that because it's so wasteful.

Oh, and to keep this relevent to the thread, lol, we did eat a lot of peanut butter and syrup sandwiches, very rarely had jam/jelly at our house.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

I guess it shouldn't, but it still amazes me how picky, petty, wasteful, and just downright stupid some people can be.
I am not amazed however that the folks on here don't fit in those catagories. We as preppers pretty well have our acts together.

If your so called friends or coworkers want to give you a hard time about being sensible and frugal, I wouldn't loose a seconds worth of sleep over it. 
When they say something negative about what you eat, drink, or what you prepare for your family, just look at them, smile, shake your head and keep on doing what you know is best for you and yours.

When the caviar and perrier is all gone and they can't understand why they can no longer "run to the store" and pick "something" up, then guess who will be at your door with their hand out demanding that you take care of them.

Like I have said before, those that need and deserve help should get it. Those that demand help and have done nothing to deserve it can go sit on a peach tree stump and wait for the peaches to grow.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I don’t lose any sleep over it. They used to joke about me driving a Yaris with manual everything too. It was voted gayest vehicle of the year two years running you know. By gay groups, not just folks who thought it was gay. They stopped ribbing me after gas hit $4.00 and stayed north of $3.50. Summertime I can keep tank averages in the 53 to 57 mpg range, winter above 45 mpg. 

They know where I stand on things. There are many areas I have no control over price and how much things I have to buy costs me. Areas where I have some control (like weekly food and gas budgets) I make sure I get the most out of what I buy. 

I won’t shed too many tears for them when I’m living off tubs of PB and they are choking down water from the tap!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> The date stamped on the lid is usually about 2 years out but I've read of folks that have 5 year old PB that tastes fine. I would think keeping it in a cool environment would be critical because of the high fat/oil content. We keep it in the cellar which stay's between 60°- 65° year round.


I can tell you that I just finished up a jar of peanut butter that was at least three years, maybe four years old, and it was totally fine. I intend to stop by the store today and grab a few more big jars.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Turtle said:


> I can tell you that I just finished up a jar of peanut butter that was at least three years, maybe four years old, and it was totally fine. I intend to stop by the store today and grab a few more big jars.


The large jar of Jiff that we're working on now is dated Mar.18,2009 and it's just as creamy as a new jar, if they're kept where it's cool and dark, I wouldn't worry about them for at least 8-10 yrs.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

lotsoflead said:


> The large jar of Jiff that we're working on now is dated Mar.18,2009 and it's just as creamy as a new jar, if they're kept where it's cool and dark, I wouldn't worry about them for at least 8-10 yrs.


I mentioned on another thread a while back (no, I'm NOT searching for it :nuts: )that I ate some generic PB from a foil lined cardboard can that was 11 years old and it tasted fine, I don't know how much nutrition was left in it :dunno:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

whome said:


> I also know people who won't eat leftovers, I never got that because it's so wasteful.


:beercheer: to that... there's no such thing as 'leftovers' in my house, anything that might not get eaten right away goes to Bacon (our pig)



whome said:


> Oh, and to keep this relevent to the thread, lol, we did eat a lot of peanut butter and syrup sandwiches, very rarely had jam/jelly at our house.


with the new batch of honey, I've been eating PB&H sammiches


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

I understand that Target will be having Planter's Peanut Butter on sale next week (maybe 10/23)...check the circular. $1.24 for 16oz jar.
There will also be coupons in the Target circular and perhaps thers as well. Remember you can add a manufacture's coupon WITH a Target one!


----------



## beanpicker (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the PB shelf life, I did go out yesterday an stopped at Aldi's an picked up only one jar, for I've not priced any lately,, but I will be sure to put a couple more jars of P B back in the next few payday..


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> :beercheer: to that... there's no such thing as 'leftovers' in my house, anything that might not get eaten right away goes to Bacon (our pig)
> 
> with the new batch of honey, I've been eating PB&H sammiches


Ha!, yeppers, that's how it is here too, sometime the chickens, sometimes the pigs, depends on how far I want to walk,


----------



## robsbunker (Oct 6, 2011)

*Peanut Butter Lover*

We eat alot of peanut butter in my family. In fact I have peanut butter toast all the time. My kids eat a lot. Last week I bought 4 jars of Skippy 40 oz each. Sorry I don't remember the price. I try to only buy major groceries once a month. I buy the biggest jar at the store this time it was Skippy, otherwise I buy store brand.

When you are hungry you will eat anything within reason.(no bugs or worms)


----------



## mamacita (Aug 17, 2011)

We go thru a 16 oz jar every week at our house. Hopefully there's a BOGO again soon, we only have 7 jars in the pantry. We tried Aldi's, but for some reason the flavor's a bit different - I guess that will stop being a consideration if the prices go high enough.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Does it make me a heathen that I only keep peanut butter in the house to bait the mouse trap?
I am not a fan at all. But I do have a jar of cashew butter and a jar of nutella.
I probably should keep a few jars around tho. It would be yummier to me if you couldn't get it any longer. Plus there is one type I ate when I was pregnant with my children it was an organic crunchy type where you had to stir the oil back in before you ate it. I used to eat it by the spoonful then.


----------



## preventDamage (Sep 16, 2011)

Peanut butter is great. I especially love peanut butter and bananas. So good.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

preventDamage said:


> Peanut butter is great. I especially love peanut butter and bananas. So good.


Me too, me too:2thumb: I bought 6 jars today and will buy more at the end of the month.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

hey look at this article I saw on Accuweather.com today.....
Peanut Problem Predicted After Summer's Poor Precipitation


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

here is a receipt for peanut cups. take creamy 1 cup peanut butter and add 1 tsp butter, 1/4 cup confectioners sugar, and crush graham crackers to thicken. roll into balls and dip in chocolate. better than Reese's. :2thumb:
can never have to much PB.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

stayingthegame said:


> here is a receipt for peanut cups. take creamy 1 cup peanut butter and add 1 tsp butter, 1/4 cup confectioners sugar, and crush graham crackers to thicken. roll into balls and dip in chocolate. better than Reese's. :2thumb:
> can never have to much PB.


yum! I wonder if that hard crackle chocolate syrup would be cool to dip these in. hmmm just an idea.....


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Herbalpagan said:


> I understand that Target will be having Planter's Peanut Butter on sale next week (maybe 10/23)...check the circular. $1.24 for 16oz jar.
> There will also be coupons in the Target circular and perhaps thers as well. Remember you can add a manufacture's coupon WITH a Target one!


I did not know that you could combine coupons like that! THANX!

Target Coupons


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

*The cost of Peanut Butter*

Last night on NBC news they announced the cost of peanut butter is going up due to the drought in GA. The price of peanuts went from $450 ton to $1200 a ton. Some brands of peanut butter will jump as much as 40% starting today. I do believe this is only the beginning as we will see additional price hikes on other food items due to the droughts this past summer.


----------



## Wallrat (Oct 28, 2011)

Maybe I'm paranoid, but when this sort of thing happens, the prices never seem to go down when it starts to rain again. I view it as a permanent price hike/inflation/price manipulation sort of thing. Look at tortillas a couple of years ago. they went up almost double the price, and have never gone down.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

wow, 3 week lag for the MSM to catch on... & people wonder why I get my news from Teh Internetz 

we can probably merge this thread with this one:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/peanut-butter-prices-7916/


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Clarice said:


> Last night on NBC news they announced the cost of peanut butter is going up due to the drought in GA. The price of peanuts went from $450 ton to $1200 a ton. Some brands of peanut butter will jump as much as 40% starting today. I do believe this is only the beginning as we will see additional price hikes on other food items due to the droughts this past summer.


STARTING today? Wow are they behind. The increase has been here for at least a month already. I get nauseaus when I look at the prices on the peanut butter aisle. Everything except store brand is outrageous and the store brands are following suit rapidly


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

CVORNurse said:


> STARTING today? Wow are they behind. The increase has been here for at least a month already.


Yep. We saw the increase the first week of Oct. Good thing the media is out there do the investigative work they're paid to do.  Stopped at the store last week for something and noticed the price was up another $1.25 from the last time I looked.


----------



## georgia (Nov 9, 2011)

I just got 2- 1 lb. jars for $3 at Piggly Wiggly. Anyone know how long it will actually last- not just the stated shelf life which is way too conservative?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

georgia said:


> I just got 2- 1 lb. jars for $3 at Piggly Wiggly. Anyone know how long it will actually last- not just the stated shelf life which is way too conservative?


http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/shelf-life-various-food-items-not-cans-2588/

I regularly eat peanut butter that is 3+ years old


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

We went to Linesville PA yesterday for a day trip and while there we stopped in at Ginny's, the little dry goods store I mention on PS from time to time. She has a peanut butter grinder in the front of the store where she grinds her own honey roasted peanut butter. It tastes amazing. Anyway, she always charged $2.99/lb but warned us that it's now $3.99/lb due to the price increase caused by the droughts in the South. According to her comodity report (not sure of the source of the report but she has it right on the counter for the public to read) lots of farms in the south switched from peanuts to cotton this year because it was so dry.

She really felt horrible about the price increase but for fresh-from-the-grinder, warm peanut butter, I'll pay the $3.99. We only get it a feew times a year when we get up north, either for hunting or camping.


----------



## hedgeliving (Nov 12, 2011)

I get free raw peanuts through my co-op that I feed to the squirrels. For a couple of years I saw these little plants spring up under the feeders and I finally figured out they were peanut plants. So last year I planted the things in my garden just to see if I could grow peanuts in Wisconsin. Sure enough, I got tons of peanut plants with little peanuts growing off the bottom of them. Goobers in Wisconsin...peanut butter prices can go up all it wants. I'm set.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

hedgeliving said:


> I get free raw peanuts through my co-op that I feed to the squirrels. For a couple of years I saw these little plants spring up under the feeders and I finally figured out they were peanut plants. So last year I planted the things in my garden just to see if I could grow peanuts in Wisconsin. Sure enough, I got tons of peanut plants with little peanuts growing off the bottom of them. Goobers in Wisconsin...peanut butter prices can go up all it wants. I'm set.


:congrat: good for you! :2thumb: did you get them fromm a *feed & seed* type of co-op or a grocery/produce co-op?


----------



## hedgeliving (Nov 12, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> :congrat: good for you! :2thumb: did you get them fromm a *feed & seed* type of co-op or a grocery/produce co-op?


I belong to a few co-ops but the one I got the peanuts from was a farm trade co-op. Farmers can trade with other farmers in the co-op for things we can't grow. Such as I trade maple syrup for olive oil. I'm from Wisconsin and try as I might, I can't get those olive trees to grow here.

If we have extra that nobody wants to trade for we can give it to the co-op for points and then anyone from the co-op can use this. At the end of year we get money for the points we have. It's not much money, but this way our produce doesn't go to waste and it gives us a little extra money around Christmas time.

That's where I picked up the free peanuts. I'll do one more year of them and then I think I can scratch that one off my list of things I need to trade for. Yay!!!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

hedgeliving said:


> I belong to a few co-ops but the one I got the peanuts from was a farm trade co-op. Farmers can trade with other farmers in the co-op for things we can't grow. Such as I trade maple syrup for olive oil. I'm from Wisconsin and try as I might, I can't get those olive trees to grow here.
> 
> If we have extra that nobody wants to trade for we can give it to the co-op for points and then anyone from the co-op can use this. At the end of year we get money for the points we have. It's not much money, but this way our produce doesn't go to waste and it gives us a little extra money around Christmas time.
> 
> That's where I picked up the free peanuts. I'll do one more year of them and then I think I can scratch that one off my list of things I need to trade for. Yay!!!


as a microgrower (I assume you're not planting acres of the things) what's your growing season for goobers and your yield?


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Hedgeliving-I'm interested in this one too. How long does it take from planting to yeild time?


----------

